# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Jaki alkohol pasuje do bułek?

## Grigrivos

Jaki alkohol pasuje do bułek?

----------


## Jsserti

Jeśli o mnie chodzi, piwo idealnie pasuje do sushi. Ponadto lubię pić piwo alkoholowe, a czasem sięgam też po bezalkoholowe. Bardzo dobrze komponuje się również z tym daniem. Wiesz, jeśli zamawiamy sushi w sushi master Wrocław  to ja lubię je nawet bez niczego. Mogę go zjeść i nie zmywać. Czasami robię dokładnie to samo. Są tak pyszne, że nie chce się przerywać ich smaku czymś innym. Mam przyjaciół, którzy lubią jeść sushi wyłącznie z winem. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc, każdy ma swoje własne preferencje.

----------

